# Website Builders



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I looking for feedback if ref to building my own site using artisteer software or webs.com . I already have a site but I will be selling my product online and want a more professional look.......thanks for your input:thumbsup:

http://www.artisteer.com/?utm_source=ls&utm_medium=aff&utm_campaign=ls

http://welcome.webs.com/?referer=cp..._kw-webs_ex-&gclid=COy135X_2KsCFQd-5QodyQOcdw


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not used any of those, they may be fine. I have seen many of the guys here build nice sites with Wordpress fairly easily. If you have the time and basic computer skills, it may be a good option for you. One thing about Wordpress is the SEO is just about built in.
Check out what Darren has to say here.

I would choose Wordpress.org over Wordpress.com, I think you will have more options for the shopping carts.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Due to the fact that you specified " I want a more professional look", 
I would stay from these type of sites.

They all produce cookie-cutter, DIY type results. And I think with webs, you don't even get your to use your own domain, they just give you a subdomain as in yourname.webs,com


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

RCP said:


> I have not used any of those, they may be fine. I have seen many of the guys here build nice sites with Wordpress fairly easily. If you have the time and basic computer skills, it may be a good option for you. One thing about Wordpress is the SEO is just about built in.
> Check out what Darren has to say here.
> 
> I would choose Wordpress.org over Wordpress.com, I think you will have more options for the shopping carts.



Thesis is a strong wp theme when it comes to SEO.


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

have you considered finding a (free, or purchased) website template online and using an editing program like dreamweaver to customize it? if you know some website design you have more freedom this way.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

I am having someone put together a site using webs.com

Thanks Sal


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

I put together, 480painting.com, this also includes 602painting.com and 623painting.com, all through weebly.com. Really easy to use. Give it a shot. Had to buy my domain through godaddy but weebly allowed me to link it all together.


----------



## charlottepainters (Feb 22, 2011)

I use joomla for my main site and will be switching over to Wordpress for a few of my other sites. tell me what you think

http://www.charlottehousepaintingcompany.com
http://www.room2roof.com


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Like the site........graphic with painter on the ladder is a nice touch.....
my new site was launched two days ago.......my webhost includes a $50 credit for google ad sense.........I will definitely take advantage of that........I am transitioning after 25 plus years of painting I am hoping that the new web business will help with my 401k........:thumbsup:


----------

